# Who is the shortest NBA player to dunk in a game?



## GeeUnit (Feb 18, 2006)

Is it Spud Webb? I'm trying to think who has been shorter than him. The only guys I can think of are Muggsy Bogues, Earl Boykins and Keith "Mr." Jennings. Did any of these Napoleons ever throw down in a game?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Muggsy?

Or was that just on my NBA Live?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bogues dunked in practice, but never in a game. I wouldn't be surprised to hear about Boykins dunking, though.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Boykins cant dunk hes not athletic enough. Im sure Spudd dunked on a fast break at least once in his career.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Boykins cant dunk hes not athletic enough. Im sure Spudd dunked on a fast break at least once in his career.


He did it more than once, he even had one dunk where he literally dunked over the entire showtime Lakers.


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> Boykins cant dunk hes not athletic enough. Im sure Spudd dunked on a fast break at least once in his career.


I would probably die if i saw Boykins dunk in a game.


----------



## chocolate starfish (Feb 5, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> Boykins cant dunk hes not athletic enough. Im sure Spudd dunked on a fast break at least once in his career.


try once every game of his career


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

chocolate starfish said:


> try once every game of his career


so you mean spud dunked every game?


----------



## chocolate starfish (Feb 5, 2006)

cant say exactly every single game but yeah he dunked on a regular basis for the hawks,sometimes more than once every game


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

chocolate starfish said:


> cant say exactly every single game but yeah he dunked on a regular basis for the hawks,sometimes more than once every game


i was about to say, him dunking in every game is a little bit of a stretch to me. but i know he dunked quite often, seen some of them myself.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Boykins cant dunk hes not athletic enough. Im sure Spudd dunked on a fast break at least once in his career.


Boykins is very athletic. Didnt you catch Chris Paul behind the scenes talking about Earl Boykins to the other Rookie players that made the rookie/sophomore game ? Chris Paul was saying nobody can post up Earl Boykins. If you missed it check it out, I believe I saw it on NBA TV.


----------



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

so.. how is one of the quickest (and strongest for his size) players not athletic enough to dunk? in sports illustrated one of his teammates said he could dunk in practice though. don't forget bout calvin murphy, the guy is in the hall of fame. don't know if he dunked though


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

GeeUnit said:


> Is it Spud Webb? I'm trying to think who has been shorter than him. The only guys I can think of are Muggsy Bogues, Earl Boykins and Keith "Mr." Jennings. Did any of these Napoleons ever throw down in a game?


The answer is Spud Webb


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

I know Boykins can dunk but not in a game


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Boykins is very athletic. Didnt you catch Chris Paul behind the scenes talking about Earl Boykins to the other Rookie players that made the rookie/sophomore game ? Chris Paul was saying nobody can post up Earl Boykins. If you missed it check it out, I believe I saw it on NBA TV.



I saw that! :laugh: Paul and Deron Williams were playing around and Williams said he was going to post up Earl Boykins. Paul said "don't do it, he's strong!". :laugh:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yea Muggsy Bogues was the shortest player to dunk..only in practice as someone stated b4, LOL


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> I saw that! :laugh: Paul and Deron Williams were playing around and Williams said he was going to post up Earl Boykins. Paul said "don't do it, he's strong!". :laugh:


Yeah that's it!

That was great to see little Earl Boykins getting some love. Also you got to love the game of CP3, he's something special.


----------



## Reign (Feb 8, 2006)

The answer is Spud Webb


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Crowning acheivement for Earl would be to dunk in a game.


----------

